# Joystick wanted



## SuperDuperMe

hey all, im looking for a joystick, as cheap as possible  (story of my life)

If you have a spare one lying about let me know what it is and what you want for it.

This is UK only, and would need posting as i dont drive 

Let me know what you have.


EDIT: Hey guys this is no longer needed, got a free one until i can afford an x65f


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Hey guys, i am still in need of a cheap joystick, the one i got for free was fubar, its older than my mum i think :/

EDIT: Again no longer needed i have bought a new one


----------

